# James Gray On the Run!



## HumBugsey (12 May 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/297916.html

Disgusting little ***** is on the run! Bet he doesn't last long, with the whole horse world after him seeing as he doesn't seem to be able to stay away from horses. Just adds to my already subterranean view of him that he left his family at the court though.


----------



## spike123 (12 May 2010)

it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if he went off to comit suicide given how much he is hated.Given how he left his family to face court without him it sounds just like the typically cowardly thing he would do.


----------



## brighteyes (12 May 2010)

Nah.  His type don't have a shred of shame or remorse.  They need to put 'HAVE YOU SEEN THIS MAN?' posters up at all markets/sales, though. And HorseMart/Deals/Quest need his picture and similar warning on their respective home pages for free.


----------



## Caledonia (12 May 2010)

If he's legged it (and not topped himself, which I for one wouldn't lose any sleep over) then I expect he's gone abroad.


----------



## RantBucket (12 May 2010)

If he managed to get his passport back from the court, I think he will be in Spain by tonight setting up his new horse trading business.


----------



## alfiesmum (12 May 2010)

well i personally hope he is hiding in some field and some big clydesdale or shire gives him a double barrel- now thats what i call justice!


----------



## mtj (12 May 2010)

Wonder if the court can put some sort of block on the conveyancing of his home?

Toddling off to Spain without that finance will be a whole lot more tricky.

Hope he gets extra "time" for this stunt.


----------



## lindsayH (12 May 2010)

How extraordinary, just seen it on the news! It was only a 6 month sentance wasn't it?? Surely he'll be caught and then given a much longer sentance. Still, at least this hopefully means he'll spend a lot more time behind bars. Would like to think he's gone to kill himself but it seems unlikely.


----------



## spaniel (12 May 2010)

There are a number of his grubby little dealer friends who Im sure would be happy to help him out.

The original 400k costs are safe,  there is a clause within the sale of Spindles which assures that,  however there are still further costs to be settled (which wont be sorted out for a while) so its possible that he will come out of the sale with very little.....once his 26 weeks inside are over of course.

I believe 6 months is the maximum sentence available in these cases.


----------



## Patsy (12 May 2010)

I hope the Police are on the look out at Stow Horse Fair in Oxfordshire tomorrow!!  I hope they apprehend him very soon so he can start serving his sentence.  He's had 4 days in Woodhill perhaps he knows what its like now!! Once inside I hope they throw away the key!!  The whole case has been a farce, an inquiry into how its all been handled would be a very good thing. Hello to everyone who demonstrated at Oxford Court when he was going to get shetlands and donkeys back (that seems a very long time ago!!)


----------



## spaniel (12 May 2010)

I have no doubt he is hidden in the back of a lorry on his way across the Channel as we speak.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (12 May 2010)

I hope they get him too... however i think he will be long gone, the slimey horrid man that he is!


----------



## Sirreal (12 May 2010)

If he HAS topped himself (musn't sound too hopeful ) then at least the horses of the world are minus one person who wants to hurt them. :/


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (12 May 2010)

This should be posted in hunting! There are plenty on there that would love a little drag hunting with that speciman of human excrement!


----------



## Paddywhack (12 May 2010)

fumanchu said:



			Shonkies stick together...you may well be right.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes he is long gone BUT without his passport....Scumbag... one day he will get what's coming to him,what comes around goes around !


----------



## Indy (14 May 2010)

I think he is safely holed up on the one of the many gypsy sites in the UK.  Hope they forget to feed him.

What's a shonky?


----------



## Paddywhack (14 May 2010)

I am just so pleased and happy that there was justice for those poor horses/donkeys and that an example/warning has been made for other horse dealers !
And people that defended the scumbag should be ashamed of themselves,funny that "the truth" never came out 
Now all the hard working people at the different centers can look forward,move on and pat them selves on their shoulders for a job well done nursing the poor animals back to health.."clap" "clap" "clap"
at least in hiding he is off the street !


----------



## RantBucket (14 May 2010)

I bet JG is staying with Patty!


----------



## Paddywhack (14 May 2010)

RantBucket said:



			I bet JG is staying with Patty!
		
Click to expand...

Most likely,two of a kind or even the same person ?....


----------



## ABCDEF (15 May 2010)

Paddywhack said:



			what comes around goes around !
		
Click to expand...

You mean what goes around comes around? I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Paddywhack (16 May 2010)

ABCDEF said:



			You mean what goes around comes around? I couldn't agree more!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course ooopppps


----------



## Happy Horse (16 May 2010)

Such a charmer leaving his family behind!  He clearly cares about them as much as he did for the horses.


----------



## Paddywhack (16 May 2010)

Happy Horse said:



			Such a charmer leaving his family behind!  He clearly cares about them as much as he did for the horses.
		
Click to expand...

What do you expect from a scumbag like that ? Mind you what family does he leave behind ? they have been as bad as him and all got a nasty streak in them as well !


----------



## Happy Horse (16 May 2010)

Paddywhack said:



			What do you expect from a scumbag like that ? Mind you what family does he leave behind ? they have been as bad as him and all got a nasty streak in them as well !
		
Click to expand...

True.  A real man would have stayed, taken the punishment and made sure his family were ok. JG is clearly a coward.


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 May 2010)

Does anyone know where this creep is hiding? Lock him away.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (16 May 2010)

Is the farm still up for sale? And you'd think he needs to have a supply of cash, being on the run? So maybe he could be tracked through contact with the estate agent, or traced through the bank i.e. where he might draw out cash.

I don't believe he and his wife are seperating or enstranged either, I bet she knows where he is.


----------



## RantBucket (16 May 2010)

No way, that is just a big act to impress the courts, a bit like JG's depression, he was never depressed, they really are an ugly family physically and in side, evil through and through, and to think they are on legal aid it take the biscuit.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 May 2010)

so where is the so informative Patty???


----------



## RantBucket (18 May 2010)

Probably helping JG to hide I expect!


----------



## ABCDEF (20 May 2010)

Paddywhack said:



			What do you expect from a scumbag like that ? Mind you what family does he leave behind ? they have been as bad as him and all got a nasty streak in them as well !
		
Click to expand...


But was it not YOU who said NOT to take it out on the poor wife and kids?

Yes I believe it was.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 May 2010)

dont nick pick, why not have the balls to use your original id- Patty?or do you think we are so stupid not to realise--


----------



## RantBucket (24 May 2010)

How anyone can think fond thoughts of dear sweet innocent JG and his scum bag family I can only guess at, MyJack, or Patty or ABCDEF or whatever it will pretend to be next, is obviously some sort of relative and wants to hide behind silly names and play silly games like JG does. They are a nasty cruel and threatening family, look at how they behaved when going into Aylesbury Crown Court on 12th May, shouting and waving their hands like a bunch of morons. I think the courts have been very lenient on them considering what terrible things that vicious family have done. Bring back public hanging I say and this family can be the first. I for one would willingly pay handsomely for a ringside ticket to watch that.


----------



## guccigivi2001 (24 May 2010)

RantBucket said:



			How anyone can think fond thoughts of dear sweet innocent JG and his scum bag family I can only guess at, MyJack, or Patty or ABCDEF or whatever it will pretend to be next, is obviously some sort of relative and wants to hide behind silly names and play silly games like JG does. They are a nasty cruel and threatening family, look at how they behaved when going into Aylesbury Crown Court on 12th May, shouting and waving their hands like a bunch of morons. I think the courts have been very lenient on them considering what terrible things that vicious family have done. Bring back public hanging I say and this family can be the first. I for one would willingly pay handsomely for a ringside ticket to watch that.
		
Click to expand...

same... id sell my house to watch disgusting example of a human being, and his family, be burnt at the stake. as for all of these sad acts playing games under false names and hiding behind an internet forum account, i wouldnt give a single thought about huntings the grays or these morons, whoever they are, down and giving them all they deserve.


----------

